# HBC Canada Goose



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was leaving the duck pond today and was almost back to my truck when I saw 
a group of about 8 Canada Geese crossing Ridge Route wanting to get on the 
median strip. WHAM! I couldn't believe the sound .. it was so loud. Some idiot hit
one of the geese and didn't even bother to slow down, let alone stop. This
poor goose tried to stand .. couldn't .. rolled over back into traffic .. got on
its feet and made it to the park .. fell down again .. rolled again .. got up and
was trying to make it to the water. 


I had already grabbed my pole net and was trying to net the goose when a
lovely lady came running out screaming "What happened, OMG , what
happened? I heard the noise" I told her that the goose had been hit by a car 
and that I was trying to net it. Such a nice lady, she merely asked what she 
could do to help. I asked her to help keep the goose away from the water, which
she did, and I easily netted the bird. It has a marble sized lump over one
eye, an abrasion on one wing, but is now able to stand and was eating
and drinking the last time I checked. I am really hoping the goose will be fine
and can go back to the park in the next day or two.


I guess the good news is that I now know someone else who cares about
these birds .. she asked me for my card so she could call in case of any
future needy birds. I sometimes need an extra pair of hands, legs, and/or
eyes when things happen at the park, and I'm very thankful to know of this
lady. I'm sure she will help again if needed.


I just can't fathom how someone could be so uncaring to run over something
and not even stop to see if they had killed it or not and render assistance if
the creature wasn't dead. 

Terry​


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Good luck with this Goose...!


My poor stomach just turned over reading about this incident.

I bet he is sore and achey...poor thing...


Fingers crossed for a nice recovery!

( Trader Joes store-brand 'Canned Corn', every Billed-Bird's favorite!) 


Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so glad you were able to catch the goose, Terry and that the lady helped you! For the "negative" of the uncaring person who hit the goose, you found the "positive" helpful lady! KUDOS TO YOU BOTH!

HUGS AND HEALING THOUGHTS for the goose!  

BTW, how is the Egyptian one??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you were there when this happened, I can't imagine how the goose would have done otherwise....and you found a helping hand! 

Thank you for always being there for the birds, I can't imagine what life would be like for them, if you weren't there.

Hope he makes a quick recovery.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Blessings for the lovely lady who stopped to help you.
Can't imagine how some people can live with themselves after running over a living creature and not even care.

How is goosy today?

Thank you and bless you for being there and rescuing this poor baby.

Reti


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Terry,

I am so glad you where there to help out this bird, and the lady who helped you does reinforce my belief there are so many more good people than bad, who will jump in and assist when the opportunity presents itself.

I see this same kind of behavior here, from time to time, where a driver will just speed through a group of birds (almost always pigeons), and not even seem to care if they hit or kill/injure them. I never could understand this kind of behavior at all, it really does make me angry when I see this. 

I hope this bird continues to improve, with a quick, full recovery.

Ron


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

What an idiot that driver was!

Hope the goose will recover.

As you said, at least through this you got to meet someone who may be useful in helping you in the future. But, what a heck of a way to make a new contact!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Canada Goose is doing well this morning. The swelling over the eye is almost gone and the abrasion is not a serious wound. S/he is more than anxious to get back to the park. I'll try to get some pictures before I return the bird to the park later today.

Amazingly, the Egyptian Goose is now able to stand .. still a bit wobbly .. but standing nonetheless and eating and drinking well. Hoping for a full recovery for this one. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANK YOU!!

This was the first post I read and I'm SO GLAD to hear things are going well! My morning is MUCH better!

CONTINUING HEALING HUGS TO ALL!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow! What an experience!!! How cool that you found another person to help out on some of your rescues!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sometimes help comes from the most unusual places*

Glad you got the goose and he's looking OK. You just never know where those other two hands might come from sometimes. We got a security guy at work that sits around all them time sharpening his knives and cleaning his gun etc. Mr. Bad type, always talks about shooting small furry creatures and birds etc (he never actually shoots anything but cans and targets). So one day we got called and there was a Swainson's hawk wandering around in the middle of the highway with a broken wings. There wasn't anybody else around so I grabbed this guy to come with me, he jumped right in and helped me corner the fellow and helped me get him boxed up for the trip to the repair center. You just never know where those other two hands are going to come from. 

NAB


----------

